
Show HN: The Walkie Talkie, reimagined - gaurinanda
Toymail just launched THE TALKIES, a new line of plush animal toys that let kids exchange voice messages with friends and grownups for two-way messaging.  Parents connect one of the animals to the Toymail app, and approve senders from their trusted network of family and friends for their kids to exchange voice messages with.  The mission is simple - to keep kids connected without putting them behind another screen. Watch and share the Toymail video here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1U1Th6g<p>Toymail was created by Gauri Nanda and Audry Hill who brought Clocky, the alarm clock that runs aways, to market and subsequently sold over 1M units worldwide.  See the Toymail pre-order at www.toymail.co
======
throwaway21816
So these connect via WiFi? I hope there is some correct SSL in there or you
will be deauthing and MiTMing these easily

------
nikolay
Clickable link: [http://www.toymail.co](http://www.toymail.co)

